# What would be your last meal?



## salgy

i was watching old top chef re-runs, and they had an episode where the chefs were asked to make whatever they would want for their last meal... got me thinking about what i would have cooked for the judges & i'm going to pose the question to you all... 

if you were on death row (or on the eve of 12/21/12 if you are a believer in the impending "end date" on the mayan calendar...), what would your last meal request be? 

mine would be:
maine lobster with lots of butter
prime ny strip with bearnaise sauce
french fries fried in duck fat* & tossed in truffle oil
brownie sundae
bottle of gundlach bundschu cabernet sauvignon

*if you have never had french fries fried in duck fat, you haven't lived!


----------



## wrwhiteknight

My mother's spaghetti and meatballs with her homemade white chocolate mousse for dessert; and no vegetables. This is the meal I had every birthday growing up.


----------



## blairrob

wrwhiteknight said:


> My mother's spaghetti and meatballs with her homemade white chocolate mousse for dessert; and no vegetables. This is the meal I had every birthday growing up.


That sounds like an excellent choice but I doubt she would do it for me.

I would have to say mixed greens salad with a mustard dressing followed by a seafood chowder entree with a light tomato base, full of small scallops and other goodies. Hold the shrimp. The main would be a beef tenderloin served with roasted potatoes, sauteed asparagus and roasted peppers. Finish with Mrs. Whiteknight's _dark_ chocolate mousse. Wash down first with a good Chenin Blanc from the Loire and then a good Medoc, say Brane Cantenac or something similar. As well, I would like to choose the gender, hair colour, age, and clothing of the server, please.

Now I'm hungry.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

blairrob said:


> Finish with Mrs. Whiteknight's _dark_ chocolate mousse
> 
> Now I'm hungry.


Blairrob, if you ever find yourself in Kingston, stop by _le Chien Noir_ for their famous 3-layer pudding: white chocolate on top of milk chocolate on top of dark chocolate in a tall mason jar. It's to die for.


----------



## Shaver

Hello Salgy

I'm choosing this:

a six course meal, with several hundred dishes per course, served over as long a period of time as I like....

or if that's not allowed:

a rare filet mignon with blue cheese sauce, followed by apple pie with mascarpone.


----------



## salgy

blairrob said:


> I would like to choose the gender, hair colour, age, and clothing of the server, please.


now this is a great idea! why didn't i think of that too?!?


----------



## drlivingston

Simple mesclun salad with maytag blue cheese dressing
Ruth's Chris porterhouse cooked blue with extra butter
My mothers scalloped potatoes au gratin
asparagus with hollandaise sauce
bread sticks from the Olive Garden
bananas foster from Brennan's in New Orleans


----------



## salgy

was this:



drlivingston said:


> Simple mesclun salad with maytag blue cheese dressing
> Ruth's Chris porterhouse cooked blue with extra butter
> asparagus with hollandaise sauce


what you ate last night? :biggrin2:



drlivingston said:


> I ate at Ruth's Chris last night so I am not eligible to offer advice for another 48 hrs.


----------



## TSWalker

Full English breakfast, followed by enough sushi to choke a sumo... I assume ill-prepared fugu will be the final course.


----------



## blairrob

wrwhiteknight said:


> Blairrob, if you ever find yourself in Kingston, stop by _le Chien Noir_ for their famous 3-layer pudding: white chocolate on top of milk chocolate on top of dark chocolate in a tall mason jar. It's to die for.


I have found my way to your very fair town several times for C.O.R.K. and should I do so again I will find _le Chien Noir_. It sounds like my kind of place. Though I prefer my chiens golden.


----------



## drlivingston

salgy said:


> was this:
> what you ate last night? :biggrin2:


:redface:


----------



## Langham

Seven courses, each consisting of a dish of seven cheeses, with a side trolley of burgundy wines from which to sample at leisure, and of course a suitable dinner companion.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

Anything with a bottle of Chateau Petrus...vintage 2062. A very good year, I hope.


----------



## Shaver

Snow Hill Pond said:


> Anything with a bottle of Chateau Petrus...vintage 2062. A very good year, I hope.


Actually chef, can I change my order? I'll also take a bottle of that, as SHP suggests. :icon_smile:


----------



## drlivingston

and lots of Twinkies.... wait, what do you mean they went out of business?!?!?:icon_pale:


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

Shaver said:


> Actually chef, can I change my order? I'll also take a bottle of that, as SHP suggests. :icon_smile:


Mr Shaver, if we happen to be on death row together, I'd be honored to share my bottle with you and any other fellow members in our shared unfortunate circumstances.


----------



## Shaver

Snow Hill Pond said:


> Mr Shaver, if we happen to be on death row together, I'd be honored to share my bottle with you and any other fellow members in our shared unfortunate circumstances.


Thanks you kind Sir, I would be honoured to accept. :smile:

We could while away those final hours debating which would be the most stylish arm to offer for the lethal injection. 
I understand the left arm is considered the more formal choice. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## drlivingston

Would your prison garments be the preferable notch lapel?


----------



## Shaver

drlivingston said:


> Would your prison garments be the preferable notch lapel?


Unless I was in Maricopa County Jail. In which case I'd take whatever I was given and be glad of it. :icon_pale:


----------



## salgy

drlivingston said:


> Would your prison garments be the preferable notch lapel?


Wait... Prison garments are jumpsuits! Where's questioner?!?


----------



## diaby2afc

Raw liver. That way death won't seem so bad.


----------



## Howard

hamburgers and french fries


----------



## zzdocxx

I just don't think I would be in the mood to eat anything.


----------



## salgy

zzdocxx said:


> I just don't think I would be in the mood to eat anything.


Zzdocxx, maybe this will help:

Rephrasing the original question... "What would your perfect meal be if you didn't have to worry about calories, cholesterol, allergies, or any other consequences"?


----------



## blue suede shoes

salgy said:


> mine would be:
> maine lobster with lots of butter
> prime ny strip with bearnaise sauce
> french fries fried in duck fat* & tossed in truffle oil
> brownie sundae
> bottle of gundlach bundschu cabernet sauvignon
> 
> *if you have never had french fries fried in duck fat, you haven't lived!


I'll take that same meal without the dessert. The server should be a real blonde (one that doesn't have black roots) between the ages of 20 and 30 and I'll be good to go.


----------



## Bjorn

blue suede shoes said:


> I'll take that same meal without the dessert. The server should be a real blonde (one that doesn't have black roots) between the ages of 20 and 30 and I'll be good to go.


I'd rather skip the Cabernet Sauvignon. Horrible grape.


----------



## Kingstonian

A Sunday roast. Either roast beef with horseradish sauce or Spring lamb with mint sauce. Roast and boiled potatoes, Yorkshire pudding with cabbage, or sprouts, and carrots.

Home made rhubarb or gooseberry crumble and custard for dessert.


----------



## Bjorn

Kingstonian said:


> A Sunday roast. Either roast beef with horseradish sauce or Spring lamb with mint sauce. Roast and boiled potatoes, Yorkshire pudding with cabbage, or sprouts, and carrots.
> 
> Home made rhubarb or gooseberry crumble and custard for dessert.


You are an extremely British fellow, I salute you!


----------



## emb1980

For my last meal, I would choose a bottle of Chambertin (maybe Leroy) and a bottle of Krug, and then ask my brother to prepare something remarkable to go with them. He's absolutely brilliant (and I'm not just being biased here: the folks at Michelin agree with me  )


----------



## Howard

Could I at least have a first meal?


----------



## jbarwick

A cup of coffee, a bagel with cream cheese, and a couple sleeping pills.


----------



## Shoe City Thinker

Whatever it is it must contain chile peppers, cilantro, and cumin. Desserts must contain dulche de leche.


----------



## Howard

Hamburger And French Fries


----------



## Bricktop

"Oysters and Pearls" from the French Laundry, with Krug Champagne.
Keep bringing it until I go Mr. Creosote.


----------



## roman totale XVII

Buss up shut with goat curry.


----------



## Howard

For Dessert A Banana Split Sundae


----------



## bernoulli

Give me a huge plate of O-Toro Sashimi. Nothing else needed but a tiny bit of soy sauce and wasabi, with some nice malt whisky to down it (Jura or Lagavulin comes to mind). Also, a nice time to test Fugu sashimi....


----------



## toddorbertBU

An oyster loaf with vinegar cole slaw and hush puppies. To drink anchor steam. Dessert would be fried Oreos and French roast coffee.


----------



## JerseyJohn

Since I'd shortly be dying anyway, I'd start off with a Beefeater martini, followed by oysters w/mignonette, a medium-rare rib eye and a stuffed baked potato, washed down with a bottle of 1990 Petrus at the Metropolitan Grill in Seattle.


----------



## filfoster

To the OP, whatever is the 'special' at the *Bi-Centenarians Married to Vixens Club*. Failing that, bacon.


----------



## Sese

How about that poisonous japanese fugu fish? Maybe done by a new chef just learning "on the job"?


----------



## williamcooper52

sandwich


----------



## Tempest

Howard said:


> For Dessert A Banana Split Sundae


I would likely pay homage to the American tradition of crummy fast food for a last meal. White Castle.


----------



## Howard

Tempest said:


> I would likely pay homage to the American tradition of crummy fast food for a last meal. White Castle.


looks delicious.


----------



## midnight2six

I'm a coeliac and should avoid gluten, however if it was a last meal I wouldn't care if it made me ill (Which is everything but the coffee!).

Vegetable Soup and crusty French Stick.
Lasagne with proper hand made pasta and minced fillet steaks. 
Sherry trifle with proper spounge.
Coffee


----------



## Mike Petrik

Sausage pizza from Nick and Vito's (84th and Pulaski).


----------



## Tilton

Lobster rolls from Fish House on Monhegan Island, ME. Many, many lobster rolls.


----------



## petro

Two bottles of decent whiskey, an a cooler full of ice. 

No way I'm facing that sober.


----------



## racebannon

Tomato and Garlic pasta from Capricciosa in Japan.


----------



## Howard

hamburger, french fries and a big Coke.


----------



## dks202

Shoe City Thinker said:


> Whatever it is it must contain chile peppers, cilantro, and cumin. Desserts must contain dulche de leche.


How South Texas of you! Good call!


----------



## dks202

Howard said:


> hamburger, french fries and a big Coke.


Believe it or not Howard that is the most requested meal for death row in Texas (as told to me by the Lieutenant of death row).


----------



## dks202

petro said:


> Two bottles of decent whiskey, an a cooler full of ice.
> 
> No way I'm facing that sober.


One bottle of Macallan 18 and a bottle of Balvenie 17 yr Doublewood!


----------



## dr.butcher

Has anyone seen Charlie Chaplin's "Monsieur Verdoux"? In the final scene before he's led off to his execution, Chaplin is offered a cigarette and a shot of rum, if I remember correctly he refuses both and then changes his mind and says "I've never tasted rum!" I remember his face lighting up at the taste of it. That's probably a decent final combination.


----------



## Howard

dks202 said:


> Believe it or not Howard that is the most requested meal for death row in Texas (as told to me by the Lieutenant of death row).


Are you allowed to digest your meal before you get put on Death Row?


----------



## dks202

Howard said:


> Are you allowed to digest your meal before you get put on Death Row?


Wow, never thought about that one.....


----------



## JohnRov

From The Publican in Chicago:
Oysters
Farm Chicken 
Frites


----------



## Chouan

A g&t made with Tanqueray and Fever tree, with a slice of lime, accompanied by a selection of olives. Then, a dozen oysters, preferably from Streamstown, with a shallot vinaigrette, accompanied by a decent champagne, or a cava from my son's friend's parents' vinyard (not commercially available, unfortunately). A piece of pan fried turbot, sauce vierge, with a Gewurtztraminer from Turckheim, then a nice piece of suitably aged fillet, with frites, green salad and a green peppercorn sauce, made with brandy, cream and dijon mustard, accompanied by a bottle of Pommard. Sweet would be an Eton Mess prepared by my wife, with a glass of Tokai. Then a selection of French cheeses, with a selection of port and madeira. Finally coffee and a nice Armagnac.

For my next last meal, I'd like ......


----------



## Howard

dks202 said:


> Wow, never thought about that one.....


I mean, they're gonna put you on Death Row and you haven't finished your meal, I mean c'mon how stupid is that?


----------



## eagle2250

^^:crazy: 
Given the human body's inclination to vacate the bowels and bladder upon expiration, perhaps there is some advantage to proceeding with the execution while the last meal is still in the stomach?


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ^^:crazy:
> Given the human body's inclination to vacate the bowels and bladder upon expiration, perhaps there is some advantage to proceeding with the execution while the last meal is still in the stomach?


or at least ask if you could ask to go use the toilet for one last time.


----------



## tocqueville

A true Philadelphia cheesesteak, followed by pumpkin pie with coffee (perhaps fortified with a healthy portion of whiskey).


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

A packet of Swedish bacon fried in a pan, and 2 fried eggs then made into 2 sliced white bread sandwiches and slathered in HP sauce, accompanied by a large mug of instant coffee, followed by a Mars bar and another mug of Nescafe along with a packet of Digestives made into buttered sandwiches.


----------



## Langham

This thread reminds me of Mr Creosote.


----------



## Howard

Earl of Ormonde said:


> A packet of Swedish bacon fried in a pan, and 2 fried eggs then made into 2 sliced white bread sandwiches and slathered in HP sauce, accompanied by a large mug of instant coffee, followed by a Mars bar and another mug of Nescafe along with a packet of Digestives made into buttered sandwiches.


that sounds delicious, but wouldn't that be a lot of calories since you're being executed?


----------



## Howard

Langham said:


> This thread reminds me of Mr Creosote.


Wow, that was nice, YUCK!


----------



## Howard

For dessert I would ask for a delicious Banana Split sundae topped with cherries and whipped cream.


----------



## justonemore

My last attempted meal would be the nose or ear of the guy strapping me in...:devil:


----------



## Howard

justonemore said:


> My last attempted meal would be the nose or ear of the guy strapping me in...:devil:


But don't you want any toppings to go with your nose and ear?


----------



## Dhaller

"Well, that was an excellent meal, officer Smith. Many thanks, and complements to the cook."

"Very good, Number 659327. For what it's worth, it's always been a pleasure guarding you."

"I appreciate that, Smith. Well, I suppose there's just the cake, and then off to the proverbial sunset?"

"Indeed, sir. As you requested, a cake filled with hacksaw, welding tools, a handgun, and keys to a car hidden behind a copse of trees just outside the prison. I can't say it sounds especially delicious to me, but do enjoy, sir."

"You're a man among men, Smith. Many thanks!"


----------



## Quetzal

Paella. It combines nearly every type of food that I love to eat, and it can also be considered a work of art.

-Quetzal


----------

